# Right front axle problem?



## AshleyleeC (Jun 26, 2020)

I have a 2014 and last night while driving on the interstate going 65mph the car started vibrating so I started to slow down, as soon as I started to slow down the front passenger tire flew off and the car hit the ground. I was able to keep control of the car and steer it towards the shoulder. Insurance is saying it’s “normal wear and tear” but I’m having a hard time believing a car with just 80,000 miles has this issue. I’ve never had anything like this happen before and I’ve owned cars much older than this one. Does anyone have any insight or ideas as to why this happened? I did see there was a front passenger side axle recall for this model







.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like someone overtightened the lug nuts and the studs snapped.


----------



## AshleyleeC (Jun 26, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Looks like someone overtightened the lug nuts and the studs snapped.


I had new tires put on about a month and a half ago, could it have taken that long to snap?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

AshleyleeC said:


> I had new tires put on about a month and a half ago, could it have taken that long to snap?


Yes, I think you've found the source of your issue.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

And get a different insurance company. It's not normal for tires to fall off.


----------



## AshleyleeC (Jun 26, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> And get a different insurance company. It's not normal for tires to fall off.


I’m going to, they were acting like I wanted them to cover brake pads or something and that it was absolutely absurd that I was trying to file a claim.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Yup, exactly why I rotate my tires using the spare. Stories like this and 2 cross threaded studs on my own cruze from 2 different shops. Had to snap the stud off to remove.

I bought new tires today and asked them not to use the air gun, but they still did. Guy assured me he only uses it to get them snug and then uses a torque wrench but I was lurking and he didn't. 

When they pulled it out of the bay I couldn't loosen the lugs standing on the handle... too tight...eventually got them loose and torqued them right there in front of the shop lol


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Shroomie said:


> Yup, exactly why I rotate my tires using the spare. Stories like this and 2 cross threaded studs on my own cruze from 2 different shops. Had to snap the stud off to remove.
> 
> I bought new tires today and asked them not to use the air gun, but they still did. Guy assured me he only uses it to get them snug and then uses a torque wrench but I was lurking and he didn't.
> 
> When they pulled it out of the bay I couldn't loosen the lugs standing on the handle... too tight...eventually got them loose and torqued them right there in front of the shop lol


@Discount Tire uses torque wrenches and even writes the torque ft. lb. down on your print out. Love that place!


----------

